# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2017



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2017 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mar 2017 às 07:22)

Bom dia, Março começa nublado sem chuva e 10,7°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2017 às 10:23)

Bons dias .

Hoje está bom tempo ...sol quente e céu limpo ,com 13.1ºC...hoje está com vontade de subir .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2017 às 13:38)

Boas ...mais nuvens e menos sol ,com 14.4ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2017 às 15:34)

Boas...céu mais tapado ,algum vento de WNW,com 14.1ºC 47%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2017 às 18:00)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,quase sem vento e continua nublado ,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Mar 2017 às 20:00)

Boas,
Dia de céu nublado por aqui, mas nem uma gota caiu do céu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2017 às 21:38)

Boas..céu mais aberto ,vento fraco,com 10.0ºC 63%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.4ºC / 14.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (2 Mar 2017 às 01:23)

Boa noite. Céu pouco nublado por agora. Estão 7.7ºC e 78%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2017 às 17:06)

Boas ...muito sol e pouca nuvem ...subida da máxima,com 15.7ºC...bom ambiente .


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mar 2017 às 19:11)

Boas, 11,4°C e o céu como estava pelas 18:20


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2017 às 20:10)

Boas...meio nublado e de momento sem vento ,com 10.9ºC 59%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2017 às 22:16)

Boas...tudo calmo...sem vento ,céu com boas abertas ,com 9.7ºC 65%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.0ºC / 16.2ºC.


----------



## Cesar (2 Mar 2017 às 22:42)

O ceu teve bastante nublado, com nevoeiro durante a manha, temperatura na casa dos 10Cº.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Mar 2017 às 07:25)

Bom dia, por aqui começou agora a chuva com alguma intensidade, 10,1°C e 1,0mm, vento a 9,4km/h de Sw.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 07:35)

Na Gralheira já neva e começa a acumular.


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2017 às 07:37)

Meteofan disse:


> Na Gralheira já neva e começa a acumular.



Vais ter sorte Meteofan, penso que ao final do dia vais ver neve a 500 metros


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 07:38)

joselamego disse:


> Vais ter sorte Meteofan, penso que ao final do dia vais ver neve a 500 metros


Também estou convencido que sim, a partir das 15h até ao final do dia há essa hipótese.


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2017 às 07:39)

Até em Lamego terra onde vivi vai cair neve ao final do dia


----------



## HFSantos (3 Mar 2017 às 08:42)

Começa a nevar no alto na penoita, no antigo IP5 (zona norte da serra do caramulo)


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2017 às 09:02)

Em Várzea a precipitação passou agora para 100% neve. 
Vamos lá ver se acumula.

1,8C


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 09:05)

AnDré disse:


> Em Várzea a precipitação passou agora para 100% neve.
> Vamos lá ver se acumula.
> 
> 1,8C


Altitude?


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (3 Mar 2017 às 09:06)

Alguém sabe a temperatura em vila real?
E a probabilidade de nevar?


----------



## Cesar (3 Mar 2017 às 09:07)

Pelos relatos dos meus amigos vamos ter nevões mais cedo, pois em alguns sítios começa a nevar.


----------



## Talhada (3 Mar 2017 às 09:13)

Boas 
por aqui 3.8ºC e chuva com alguma neve perdida


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mar 2017 às 09:18)

Pelos registos que vou recebendo no Meteo Tras os Montes já neva em muitos pontos, já neva em Montalegre obviamente, mas também nos pontos altos de Vila Pouca de Aguiar, Valpaços, Vila Real, Boticas, Ribeira de Pena...


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2017 às 09:20)

Em Lamego deve começar a nevar ao final dia, ou mesmo antes, sem acumulação, mas que deve cair lá isso deve...


----------



## pedro303 (3 Mar 2017 às 09:32)

Boas, em Viseu Abraveses, já vi cair alguns flocos perdidos no meio da chuva


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 09:34)

pedro303 disse:


> Boas, em Viseu Abraveses, já vi cair alguns flocos perdidos no meio da chuva


A 500m?


----------



## Ronny (3 Mar 2017 às 09:37)

Em Lamego água/neve.. com acumulação na Serra das Meadas a partir dos 850m..


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 09:43)

Na Gralheira neva tanto!


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2017 às 09:45)

Na cidade  Lamego deve começar nevar de tarde, sem acumulação 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (3 Mar 2017 às 09:59)

Começa agora a nevar na minha terra.


----------



## pedro303 (3 Mar 2017 às 10:01)

Meteofan disse:


> A 500m?



Sim, no vidro do carro dava para notar uns flocos . Vamos ver como corre da parte da tarde


----------



## kikofra (3 Mar 2017 às 10:01)

Um conhecido meu no trajecto torres novas-espanha, penso que deve ter sido pela a23 já apanhou neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2017 às 10:10)

Bons dias ...chuva assim de repente ,temperatura a descer ,com 6.0ºC...mínima de momento...de vai nos 8.0mm.


----------



## Norther (3 Mar 2017 às 10:14)

Neva muito em Trancoso.
temperatura por aqui ronda os 4ºC, vamos ver se de tarde a neve chega a vila


----------



## DaniFR (3 Mar 2017 às 10:34)

Já neva na Aldeia da Serra, Seia (800m), mas ainda sem acumulação:


----------



## Sleet (3 Mar 2017 às 10:55)

Bom dia

Em Loriga neva, embora bastante menos do que há cerca de 45 minutos. Há uma fina camada de neve acumulada, embora as estradas estejam (para já) perfeitamente transitáveis.

Temperatura nos 0.4 ºC.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2017 às 11:00)

Meteofan disse:


> Altitude?



Aos 920m.

Agora neva com intensidade.

0,8ºC.


----------



## Jpm88 (3 Mar 2017 às 11:00)

Já neva em Unhais da Serra segundo alguns relatos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2017 às 11:30)

Boas ...os aguaceiros pesados ainda presente ,com 5.4ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## baojoao (3 Mar 2017 às 11:33)

Vejam o Portal de gouveia no facebook. Fotos com neve em folgosinho e na zona do curral do negro

Enviado do meu HUAWEI TAG-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Adrix (3 Mar 2017 às 11:39)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Alguém sabe a temperatura em vila real?
> E a probabilidade de nevar?


eram 10h30 e estavam cerca de 5graus


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2017 às 11:47)

*Queda de neve obriga ao encerramento de estradas na Serra da Estrela*
3 mar 2017 · 09:12
SAPO 24 com Lusa

Algumas das estradas de acesso ao maciço central da Serra da Estrela estão hoje de manhã encerradas ao trânsito devido à queda de neve, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Castelo Branco.






De acordo com a fonte, os troços Piornos/Torre e Torre/ Lagoa Comprida estão interditos à circulação rodoviária desde as 08:00 e os troços Lagoa Comprida/Loriga e Lagoa Comprida/Sabugueiro encerraram às 08:30.

Para hoje, o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera prevê "queda de neve acima dos 1.000/1.200 metros, descendo gradualmente a cota para 600/800 metros".
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...ncerramento-de-estradas-na-serra-da-estrela-2


----------



## baojoao (3 Mar 2017 às 12:01)

Serra da Freita


----------



## baojoao (3 Mar 2017 às 12:02)

Curral do Negro, entre Gouveia e Folgosinho


----------



## Bajorious (3 Mar 2017 às 12:21)

Por aqui caem uns pingos. Estão 5.5ºc e 90%hr.


----------



## Ronny (3 Mar 2017 às 12:44)

Neva em Lamego.. 550m

Enviado do meu D6633 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Talhada (3 Mar 2017 às 12:47)

Confirmo! ainda com alguma chuva mas esta se a compor!


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Mar 2017 às 12:52)

Boas no Caramulo já há acumulação acima dos 800m. 
Por aqui sigo com uns fantásticos 7ºC e chuva.


----------



## Nickname (3 Mar 2017 às 12:52)

Vila Nova de Paiva, 800m












https://www.facebook.com/radioescuro/?fref=ts


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2017 às 12:56)

Em Várzea da Serra (920m), neva, neva, mas sem acumulação.
Pelo menos na aldeia.

1,3ºC de momento e vento moderado de sudoeste.





Na Gralheira, o cenário é outro.






200 metros fazem toda a diferença.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2017 às 13:56)

Boas ...aguaceiros pesados a chegar  com vento há mistura ,com 6.8ºC.


----------



## Norther (3 Mar 2017 às 14:03)

e neva neste momento com alguma chuva a mistura


----------



## carlitinhos (3 Mar 2017 às 14:06)

hoje pelo Fundão ainda nada de neve, espero outro final de tarde/noite de sexta-feira como a de 10/2/2017 (eh eh eh), o dia começou com algum granizo pelas 09:00, depois foi amainando a chuva e perto do meio dia deu para ver alguma da neve acumulada na Estrela, por agora chove.


----------



## Norther (3 Mar 2017 às 14:13)

A pouco éra mais neve que chuva e a temperatura desceu para os 2ºC agora amainou


----------



## Bajorious (3 Mar 2017 às 14:14)

Aguaceiro forte mas ainda sem neve misturada. Estão 4.6ºc.


----------



## Norther (3 Mar 2017 às 14:21)

cotas de 500m ja bateram certo, pelo menos aqui no Tortosendo


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Mar 2017 às 14:26)

Por Viseu, chuva, claro.


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Mar 2017 às 14:37)

Em Vila Real, a 475m, chove.
O mesmo do costume


----------



## Talhada (3 Mar 2017 às 14:39)

Boas por aqui neve/saraiva


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Mar 2017 às 14:43)

Encontro-me em Viseu e junto ao palácio do gelo há uns 15min a chuva já vinha com algum gelo pelo meio, na prática era água-neve.

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2017 às 14:47)

Em Várzea da Serra está agora a querer pegar.

0,9ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Mar 2017 às 15:08)

Boas a todos.

Uma manhã chata para se trabalhar no exterior. Não choveu até perto das 8:20 da manhã (mais coisa menos coisa), mas depois foi quase o resto da manhã, com algumas paragens pelo meio que intercalaram com chuva mais forte. Por volta das 9:30 caíram umas pedritas, bem audíveis no fato de oleado que sou obrigado a usar nestes dias, dir-se-ia quase graupel, pois eram pequenos, mas como o IPMA tinha deixado o aviso de granizo não liguei.

Agora vai pingando/chovendo, mas nada de muito sério. Vento fraco.


----------



## baojoao (3 Mar 2017 às 15:15)

Em Nelas foram 5 minutos de granizo agora mesmo


----------



## baojoao (3 Mar 2017 às 15:29)

Há pouco caíram uns flocos, muito miudinhos.


----------



## DRC (3 Mar 2017 às 15:33)

Boas,
Relatos no Facebook dão conta de queda de neve com acumulação em alguns pontos do concelho do Sabugal.


----------



## CSOF (3 Mar 2017 às 15:36)

Por aqui chove atualmente, com 3,4 ºC e 6, 8mm... 

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/cfroufe/


----------



## Norther (3 Mar 2017 às 15:37)

Vai ser crucial para beira baixa esta madrugada, se o frio se aguentar a quando da entrada da precipitação mais intensa que se prevê atre as 1 e 7 da manha.


----------



## baojoao (3 Mar 2017 às 15:37)

Vão continuando a cair uns flocos(pouco) misturados com a chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2017 às 15:47)

Boas ...mais um descarga de aguaceiros pesados e frios ,com 5.0ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2017 às 15:50)

Agora chove e faz sol .


----------



## Z13 (3 Mar 2017 às 15:59)

Boas,
por Bragança choveu, choveu, choveu... sempre com 4ºC...
Subi a Nogueira onde nevava bem a partir dos 850m, com acumulação a partir dos 900/950m.
Registos:


----------



## Norther (3 Mar 2017 às 16:08)

vem ai mais uma célula a caminho e parece maior do que aquela a pouco que deixou agua neve, vamos ver no que dá, a temperatura esta mais baixa agora, ronda os 3ºC a 4ºC


----------



## Serrano (3 Mar 2017 às 16:24)

Via telemóvel chega a informação de que sucedem-se os aguaceiros de neve no Sarzedo (Covilhã), mas sem qualquer acumulação até ao momento.


----------



## Norther (3 Mar 2017 às 16:40)

Água neve, acima dos 700m malha bem, bela cortina


----------



## Z13 (3 Mar 2017 às 16:47)

Por aqui terminou a frente, entrou o ar frio pós-frontal e atingimos a mínima do dia! (3,4ºC)


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2017 às 17:06)

Z13 disse:


> Boas,
> por Bragança choveu, choveu, choveu... sempre com 4ºC...
> Subi a Nogueira onde nevava bem a partir dos 850m, com acumulação a partir dos 900/950m.



Também andei por aí, talvez um pouco mais tarde. Está bonito, acumulou bem em 5 / 6 horas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Mar 2017 às 17:22)

Me engana, que eu (não) gosto.


----------



## Nickname (3 Mar 2017 às 17:29)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Me engana, que eu (não) gosto.



Típico 

Água-neve no aeródromo, pela cidade apenas chuva....


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2017 às 17:50)

Finalmente um bom aguaceiro em Várzea.


----------



## huguh (3 Mar 2017 às 17:51)

boas

por aqui chuva intensa praticamente toda a tarde sem parar, pingas bem grossas


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2017 às 18:00)

Umas fotos desta tarde.


----------



## Bajorious (3 Mar 2017 às 18:03)

De momento 4.5ºC e 83%hr. Não chove. A ver se com a noite ou na "2ª vaga" da madrugada caem uma farrapas pra animar a cena .


----------



## Norther (3 Mar 2017 às 18:12)

pode ser que tenhamos sorte e quando entrar aquela pequena depressão ainda de para meter a encosta branquinha, pelo menos o gfs mete cota a 700m o que ainda podia chegar as povoações e será mais prolongado a precipitação em vez destas células passageiras


----------



## bigfire (3 Mar 2017 às 18:31)

Boas, alguma neve na Serra de Bigorne, em Vila Real, a neve não andou longe, pelas 17 horas nevava bem na zona de Constantim e zona industrial.


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2017 às 18:34)

Li relatos de neve na N-S Remédios, Lamego, alguém confirma?


----------



## lmg (3 Mar 2017 às 18:35)

Boas

Neste momento chove e bem por Lamego, com cerca de 2ºC.
A cota de acumulação de neve na serra das Meadas anda cerca dos 750m.


----------



## lmg (3 Mar 2017 às 18:36)

joselamego disse:


> Li relatos de neve na N-S Remédios, Lamego, alguém confirma?


Cerca das 17h não havia por lá sinais do elemento branco.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Mar 2017 às 18:41)

Há 15min ia eu de carro a sair do trabalho e o aguaceiro trazia cristais contra os vidros! Mas não deu para perceber qualquer floco à mistura, apenas gotas a descongelar (cristais). Agora o céu vai limpando e faz imenso frio.

Aqui vêem-se as serras à volta (alveolos e outras) com neve aproximadamente aos 650/700m.


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Mar 2017 às 18:49)

Em Vila Real (cidade) caíram uns flocos misturados com a chuva das 17:30-17:35 e das 18:05-18:15.
Nada de especial.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2017 às 18:49)

Boas...de momento limpo pela zona ,vento moderado de WNW,com 3.3ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 18:51)

VILA REAL disse:


> Em Vila Real (cidade) caíram uns flocos misturados com a chuva das 17:30-17:35 e das 18:05-18:15.
> Nada de especial.


Então foi exatamente igual ao que aconteceu aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2017 às 19:16)

Boas ...aguaceiros ao sabor do vento gelado,com 3.4ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Mar 2017 às 19:22)

Desatou a nevar intensamente na cidade há uns 10 minutos.
Finalmente!!!!


----------



## Serrano (3 Mar 2017 às 19:28)

1.5°C no Sarzedo, com uns flocos de neve a voarem ao sabor do vento. Falta precipitação para que possa acumular.


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Mar 2017 às 19:39)

Foram uns 5-10min de neve intensa... agora chove ligeiramente.


----------



## Sleet (3 Mar 2017 às 19:44)

Depois de um dia com pontuais aguaceiros de neve que deixavam tudo branco para logo a seguir a neve derreter toda, eis que agora parece ter pegado de vez e acumula inclusive na estrada. O limpa-neve já passou um par de vezes nesta última hora...


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Mar 2017 às 20:30)

Cheguei há pouco de Viseu. Lá a temperatura andava pelos 3ºC/4ºC, à vista desarmada são impercetíveis as partículas de gelo por entre a chuva, mas quem for conduzir percebe que aquilo que cai no vidro não é uma chuva muito líquida. Mas claro, de longe vi flocos individualizados de neve, a partir de Abraveses foi onde se notou mais as partículas de gelo por entre as gotas.

E pronto chegado aqui ao buraco, mais 2ºC em cima com 5.2ºC e chuviscos.

Algumas fotos da vertente norte e das povoações junto à vila do Caramulo (fotos pelas 14h:35m)


----------



## Meteolouco (3 Mar 2017 às 20:30)

Pela Guarda nevou bastante e com acumulação para sair de lá foi complicado principalmente na parte alta, pelo radar parece que vai entrar uma célula que parece ser muito activa, veremos....


----------



## Meteolouco (3 Mar 2017 às 20:34)

na Guarda por volta das 17 horas da tarde


----------



## Meteolouco (3 Mar 2017 às 20:36)

outra foto na cidade mais alta-Guarda estava complicado andar na estrada, muita confusão e cada vez mais acumulação...


----------



## jonaslor (3 Mar 2017 às 21:16)

Boas. Por Loriga vai nevando desde as 10:30 horas embora fosse parando e voltando. Houve Alguma acumulação nos telhados por essa hora e nas estradas...













zona da portela do arão


Actualmente nova com grande intensidade estando ja tudo branquinho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2017 às 21:41)

Boas...de momento poucas nuvens,vento acalmou,com 2.7ºC.


----------



## Fil (3 Mar 2017 às 21:48)

Temperatura actual de 1,8ºC e caem pequenos flocos puxados a vento.

1,8ºC / 8,3ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Mar 2017 às 21:58)

Céu pouco nublado


----------



## Norther (3 Mar 2017 às 22:40)

a pouco agua neve aos 400m onde trabalho, na vila do Tortosendo nevou bem durante 15 min, aos 500m, acumulação acima dos 700m na parte alta.
Ainda se deslocam algumas células e vamos ver no que dá as primeiras horas da nebulosidade que esta aproximar da costa e que vai afectar o centro do país.


----------



## INFANTE (3 Mar 2017 às 22:49)

A 633 metros no aérodromo de Viseu nevou várias vezes durante o dia mas sem acumulação. Bastante água neve pela cidade entre os 450 - 500 metros. de momento céu limpo sem chuva apesar de se avistarem umas pequenas células dispersas.
O Caramulo teve bastante acumulação no lado de Tondela


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Mar 2017 às 23:35)

Aguaceiros e 4.2ºC (para todos os efeitos esta temperatura é irrealista, dado que foi preciso o céu limpar para a temperatura descer, mas até que se está a aguentar bem com a nebulosidade)


----------



## panda (3 Mar 2017 às 23:39)

Boas...Temperatura 2.5ºC e 94%Hr
acumulada 20.5mm


----------



## DaniFR (3 Mar 2017 às 23:53)

Serra do Açor, Aldeia de São Jorge da Beira 






Foto de Carlos Cruz


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mar 2017 às 23:59)

Dan disse:


> Umas fotos desta tarde.


Fantásticas!


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mar 2017 às 01:18)

Aguaceiros e 3.5ºC


----------



## Bajorious (4 Mar 2017 às 02:23)

Não chove nem parece que vá chover pois a precipitação maior está a entrar no centro sul e sul 

2.7ºC e 89%hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Mar 2017 às 07:00)

Bom dia, neve visível na Serra do Açor, mínima de 2,9°C, atual de 5,2°C, ontem a precipitação rendeu 18,2mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Mar 2017 às 07:28)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, neve visível na Serra do Açor, ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2017 às 10:40)

Bons dias .

Alguma chuva fraca de noite...céu nublado e sem chuva,ambiente na rua ,com 6.3ºC e 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 2.4ºC / 9.3ºC e 13.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (4 Mar 2017 às 11:04)

Não dei conta de qualquer tipo de precipitação durante a noite. Neste momento, o termómetro marca 3.8°C no Sarzedo, com alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## jonaslor (4 Mar 2017 às 11:27)

Bom dia...
Seguem fotos de hj pelas 8:00 da manha..


----------



## cm3pt (4 Mar 2017 às 13:01)

Neve nas Serras do Alvão e Marão, hoje de manhã. Lamento mas as nuvens dificultam bastante a observação, pelo que a qualidade não é a melhor. Aqui na cidade é que já não neva com acumulação desde 2011


----------



## huguh (4 Mar 2017 às 14:30)

Ontem não consegui colocar por causa da chuva e algum nevoeiro que não deixava ver muito bem
mas hoje também ainda há neve na serra das Meadas, Lamego


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2017 às 17:14)

Boas ...manhã tapada e ,tarde com muito sol quente ,com 11.6ºC e algumas nuvens de passagem.


----------



## Bajorious (4 Mar 2017 às 18:16)

Boas. Dia frio com céu parcialmente nublado.
Agora estão 7.5ºC e 67%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2017 às 18:17)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 10.1ºC 61%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2017 às 23:04)

Boas...céu nublado e algum vento ,com 8.9ºC 62%HR.

Dados de hoje 2.2ºC / 11.9ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Mar 2017 às 02:08)

Veio de novo a chuva . Vento fraco. 6.1ºC e 92%hr.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mar 2017 às 07:21)

Bom dia, chuva fraca com 1,5mm e 11,5°C.


----------



## Nickname (5 Mar 2017 às 10:03)

*04/03/2017*
Serra de Montemuro, vista do aeródromo de Viseu





https://www.facebook.com/ACviseu/?fref=ts


----------



## Serrano (5 Mar 2017 às 10:50)

8°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã de nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2017 às 11:04)

Bons dias .

Tudo tapado...nevoeiro alto ,com 12.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2017 às 12:21)

Boas...tapado e abafado ,com 15.3ºC...sem frio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2017 às 13:38)

Boas...tapado e ar quente a circular  de SW,com 16.1ºC...boa temperatura .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2017 às 14:33)

Boas ...sol vai aparecendo ,vento a circular em força ,com 17.2ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mar 2017 às 17:41)

Boas, a morrinha continua, 2,2mm acumulado e 14,8°C, vento fraco de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2017 às 18:31)

Boas...meia tarde já foi com sol...quentinho ,novamente muito nublado ,com 13.7ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Célia Salta (5 Mar 2017 às 18:48)

Por aqui chuva fraca sempre certinha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2017 às 20:47)

Boas...meio estrelado ,com 12.3ºC 86%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2017 às 21:51)

Boas...tudo calmo...nada se mexe ...nem a temperatura ,com 12.1ºC 85%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.1ºC / 17.4ºC.


----------



## lmg (5 Mar 2017 às 22:41)

Imagens de ontem, sábado, no alto da serra de Sta. Helena, Tarouca (aprox. 1100m ASL).

Ao fundo, à esquerda, a serra de Montemuro e ao centro/direita a serra das Meadas.






Ao fundo, à esquerda/centro a serra das Meadas, à direita/centro a serra do Marão e à direita (ao longe) a serra do Alvão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2017 às 13:43)

Bons dias...muita nuvem e pouco sol ,com 17.7ºC...sem frio.


----------



## criz0r (6 Mar 2017 às 14:32)

Fotos fantásticas que correm por este Fórum  . Parabéns a todos!


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Mar 2017 às 15:44)

Boas. Hoje de manhã ainda caíram uns pingos por volta das 6:50, de resto, foi uma manhã amena, com nuvens e pouco sol, com algum vento normalmente fraco. Começa a aquecer agora.



ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bons dias...muita nuvem e pouco sol ,com 17.7ºC...sem frio.


 
Muito calor mesmo, e eu de casaco.


----------



## Bajorious (6 Mar 2017 às 18:30)

Parcialmente nublado, raras vezes apareceu o sol. Por agora estão 13.2ºC e 73%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2017 às 19:28)

Boas...a primeira semana do ano...que vai entrar em prê-aquecimento ,vão ser bem recebidos ,céu mais limpo e algum vento de WNW ,com 14.3ºC 62%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2017 às 21:52)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fresco de NW,com 12.5ºC 71%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.6ºC / 17.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (7 Mar 2017 às 00:54)

9.0ºC e 86%hr. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2017 às 10:15)

Bons dias .

Hoje já com sol a 100% ...bom ambiente na rua ,com 15.8ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mar 2017 às 10:57)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bons dias .
> 
> Hoje já com sol a 100% ...bom ambiente na rua ,com 15.8ºC...vai subindo .


Bom dia,
Temos que tirar os casacos e andar já de t-shirt.
Vai subindo, estão 14ºc agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2017 às 15:04)

Boas ...o ambiente na rua a trabalhar para a máxima do ano...e é sempre a melhorar para os próximos dias ,com 21.3ºC e uma fina camada de nuvens altas .


----------



## Bajorious (7 Mar 2017 às 17:30)

Mantêm-se algumas nuvens altas, 15.6ºC e 63%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2017 às 18:38)

Boas...final de tarde com algumas nuvens altas ,algum vento de NNW,com 17.2ºC 43%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2017 às 21:49)

Boas...algum vento de NNE,com 14.9ºC 49%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.3ºC / 21.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mar 2017 às 07:33)

Bom dia, nevoeiro e 5,2°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2017 às 08:20)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo e vento fraco,com 12.5ºC...hoje ainda com mais vontade de subir .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2017 às 09:33)

Boas ...mais quente ,com 15.8ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Bajorious (8 Mar 2017 às 10:44)

Bom dia. Por aqui está mais fresco, com 13.9ºC e 71%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2017 às 14:57)

Boas ...mais uma tarde de sol quente,vento fraco de ESE,com 21.8ºC.


----------



## panda (8 Mar 2017 às 19:20)

Boas... Temperatura atual 16.2ºC e 61%Hr

Dados de hoje  *6.7ºC* / *22.2ºC *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2017 às 20:44)

Boas...tudo calmo,sem vento ,temperatura ainda em alta,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2017 às 21:58)

Grande amplitude térmica registada hoje pela estação do aeródromo de Seia.



free image uploader


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2017 às 22:16)

Boas...limpo e vento muito fraco,ainda com 17.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 22.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Mar 2017 às 07:40)

Bom dia, céu limpo sem geada visível, 3,2°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Mar 2017 às 07:42)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2017 às 08:15)

Bons dias .

Hoje ainda mais quente ,limpo e vento fraco ,com 14.3ºC...já vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2017 às 09:52)

Boas ...com 17.5ºC...o mercúrio não para de subir .


----------



## Bajorious (9 Mar 2017 às 10:59)

Aqui estão 16.6ºC mas a subir bem.. Céu limpo. 45%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2017 às 13:12)

Boas ...mais uma tarde que será bem quentinha ,com 22.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2017 às 14:48)

Boas...está prevista uma máxima 25.0ºC ,vai a caminho ,com 23,9ºC.


----------



## Sleet (9 Mar 2017 às 17:55)

Assim anda o clima, seis dias depois de um dia de neve eis um dia que fez vários de Junho corar de inveja.

Extremos do dia na EM: 23.8 / 14.1 C
Agora 20.4


----------



## Fil (9 Mar 2017 às 18:09)

Mais um dia de primavera com 17,2ºC actuais e céu limpo.

5,3ºC / 20,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2017 às 19:12)

Boas...mais um final de tarde em calma ,com 20.4ºC...em alta .


----------



## Nickname (9 Mar 2017 às 19:46)

Quase 12ºC de diferença entre as duas estações de Viseu hoje às 5h.

Diferenças da ordem dos 9/10ºC são comuns em algumas madrugadas secas de Verão, mas acho que é a maior diferença que alguma vez detectei.
As estações distam apenas 6km uma da outra, mas a diferença de altitude é signficativa (quase 200m).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2017 às 21:52)

Boas...tudo calmo ,ainda com 19.0ºC...está uma boa noite .

Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 24.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2017 às 08:46)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia já a trabalhar para a máxima ,com 16.3ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2017 às 11:47)

Boas ...limpo e mais quente,com 21.9ºC...não para .


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Mar 2017 às 13:59)

Boas, por Arganil 28°C no sensor do carro e céu assim


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2017 às 14:03)

Boas...mais quente ,com 24.6ºC...sol bem quente .


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Mar 2017 às 14:38)

Irra... Uma calina desgraçada . Mas sabe bem de vez em quando.

Vento nulo (ou praticamente), céu limpo, muito, muito calor.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Mar 2017 às 16:58)

Que bafo, não se pode...


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2017 às 18:58)

Quase 25ºC hoje, um valor já muito próximo do máximo do mês de março.

Esta tarde, a praga das mimosas também já anda por estas bandas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2017 às 19:27)

Boas...limpo e vento fraco...tarde ,com 19.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2017 às 19:50)

Algumas fotos ao longo deste último ano climático. O monte chega perto dos 790 / 800m de altitude. Em baixo, o pombal está a uns 640 / 650m.

20 de Outubro de 2016.





19 de Novembro de 2016,





13 de Dezembro de 2016.





5 de Fevereiro de 2017.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2017 às 21:45)

Boas...tudo calmo ,temperatura ainda em alta ,com 17.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 25.6ºC .


----------



## Serrano (11 Mar 2017 às 11:01)

14.8°C no Sarzedo, com alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2017 às 15:11)

Boas ...sol e algumas nuvens altas e médias ...mais um dia...acima dos vinte ,com 21.0ºC e hoje com brisa a correr .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2017 às 16:08)

Boas ...mais limpo e o vento aumentar de NW,com 19.6ºC...a descer .


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2017 às 18:44)

Manhã passada aqui perto, no centro do lobo ibérico da Sierra de la Culebra.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2017 às 19:31)

Boas...voltamos ao ar fresco...acabou o tempo do relax ,com céu limpo e 14.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2017 às 22:03)

Boas...limpo e vento fresco de NNW,com 12.7ºC 50%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.6ºC / 21.4ºC.


----------



## Serrano (12 Mar 2017 às 10:47)

11°C no Sarzedo, com um vento que torna o ambiente mais fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2017 às 13:52)

Bom dia ...hoje o que está dar nas vistas  é o vento ,céu limpo e com 16.4ºC...mais fresco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2017 às 17:37)

Boas...ventania continua  e a ficar fresca,com 14.7ºC e nuvens médias .


----------



## Bajorious (12 Mar 2017 às 18:27)

Boas. 10.1ºC e 48%hr. O vento é moderado a forte. Rajada máx. (via meteocovilhã) foi de 74km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2017 às 19:46)

Boas...céu limpo e o vento moderado de NNW ,com 11.7ºC 36%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2017 às 21:45)

Boas...o vento já acalmou bastante ,com 10.0ºC 39%HR.


----------



## Bajorious (12 Mar 2017 às 22:40)

Por aqui continuam algumas rajadas fortes com 6.8ºC. Nem quero imaginar a sensação térmica lá fora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2017 às 12:44)

Bons dias ...continua a ventania fria e seca em marcha ,com 15.0ºC e céu limpo .


----------



## Dan (13 Mar 2017 às 14:48)

O dia de ontem foi bastante ventoso e com alguma precipitação de manhã.
A precipitação de ontem deixou uma pequena camada de neve, nas montanhas aqui a norte, que foi bem visível durante as primeiras horas da manhã de hoje. Valores mínimos por volta de 0ºC e formação de geada, esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2017 às 17:19)

Boas...ventania gelada continua ...a perder alguma força ,com 15.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2017 às 19:21)

Boas..vento mais calmo e ,com 13.7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2017 às 22:20)

Boas...vento moderado de NNE e ,com 11.7ºC e céu limpo.

Dados de hoje 7.0ºC / 16.5ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (14 Mar 2017 às 01:07)

As rajadas continuam por estes lados, pensava que acalmava durante a tarde 

8.1ºC... 69%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2017 às 10:58)

Bons dias ...finalmente a ventania foi-se ,nuvens e sol ,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2017 às 12:29)

Boas...céu mais nublado e sem sol ,vento virou para ESE e aumentou de velocidade ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## Cesar (14 Mar 2017 às 15:19)

Nuvens altas durante a manha, vento com rajadas, agora um pouco mais de sol, mas o vento continua.


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Mar 2017 às 15:20)

Uma manhã que prometia ser boa e acabou por correr bastante mal. Pouco vento logo pela manhã (7:00), manteve-se estável até meio da manhã, e depois do nada surgiram umas ventanias doidas por volta das 11:00/11:30.

Por agora céu coberto, continua o vento normalmente moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2017 às 15:33)

Boas...o céu continua nublado por nuvens médias ,o vento ainda de ESE a perder força ,com 16.4ºC 36%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2017 às 18:45)

Boas...céu mais aberto,por nuvens altas ,vento mais fraco,com 15.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2017 às 21:49)

Boas...céu mais limpo e vento fraco,com 14.7ºC 43%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.2ºC / 16.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (15 Mar 2017 às 10:13)

Dan disse:


> Algumas fotos ao longo deste último ano climático. O monte chega perto dos 790 / 800m de altitude. Em baixo, o pombal está a uns 640 / 650m.
> 
> 20 de Outubro de 2016.
> 19 de Novembro de 2016,
> ...



Passagem das estações bem marcada! É uma das coisas que mais gosto no clima/paisagem do Nordeste!


----------



## Bajorious (15 Mar 2017 às 12:28)

Boas. Céu limpo, já sem qualquer vento. Estão 15.3ºC e 41%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2017 às 13:40)

Bons dias ...já com sol a 100% ,já que não chove ...haja sol ,com 20.3ºC e algum vento agitado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2017 às 16:32)

Boas ,sol e vento moderado de ESE,com 20.4ºC 23%HR...ar seco.


----------



## Snifa (15 Mar 2017 às 20:01)

Boas,

algumas fotos que fiz no passado dia 11/03/2017  em Algoso ( Terra fria do Nordeste Transmontano)









Amendoeiras em flor um pouco por todo o lado, umas brancas e outras de tons mais rosados:
















O imponente morro de paredes quase verticais onde se encontra o castelo, e logo por atrás a povoação de Algoso:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2017 às 20:50)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 16.1ºC 29%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2017 às 21:44)

Boas...de momento 15.4ºC...vai devagar...

Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 20.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2017 às 10:30)

Bons dias ...limpo e ventoso ,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2017 às 15:02)

Boas...desde as 12h que fiquei sem sol ,depois de uma manhã cheia de sol ,com 17.5ºC e nublado por nuvens médias .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2017 às 15:54)

Boas...neste momento pingos ,com 17.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2017 às 17:50)

Boas...isto por aqui vai ficando meio nublado ,caíram alguns pingos várias vezes,com 16.2ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2017 às 19:12)

Boas...já com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 14.9ºC 33%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2017 às 22:23)

Boas...algum vento de N,com 14.2ºC 34%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.2ºC / 18.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (17 Mar 2017 às 10:29)

Bom dia,
hoje arrefeceu bastante pelo nordeste. A mínima foi de *1,5ºC*.

Neste momento temos céu limpo e uns já agradáveis *16,6ºC*!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2017 às 14:48)

Boa tarde ...depois uma meia manhã nublada ,com 19.2ºC e algum vento seco de ESE ...e agora vai uma rega no jardim,as minhas plantas estão a pedir .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2017 às 16:39)

Boas ...o jardim,ao fresco ,até o carro levou uma rega ,estava cheio de barro,foi dos pingos de ontem ,bom ambiente na rua com pouco vento,com 19.5ºC 22%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2017 às 18:51)

Boas...o vento virou para N e ficou mais fraco,com 16.1ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2017 às 21:36)

Boas...vento fraco de NNE,com 14.7ºC 25%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.9ºC / 19.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2017 às 10:19)

Bons dias .

Céu limpinho e está prometido mais ,com 16.1ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Serrano (18 Mar 2017 às 11:16)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 13.7°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2017 às 12:10)

Boas ...sol e mais sol...bom ambiente para se estar na rua ,com 18.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2017 às 16:04)

Boas ...muito sol e bom ambiente na rua ,algum vento seco de ESES,com 21.3ºC 23%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2017 às 19:24)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calmo ...nada se mexe ,com 15.4ºC 34%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2017 às 22:56)

Boas...calma total ...nada se mexe ,com 13.0ºC 36%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.9ºC / 21.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (18 Mar 2017 às 23:07)

Boa noite. 12.7ºC e 55%hr.


----------



## cookie (19 Mar 2017 às 06:59)

Na zona de Mirandela ontem 26 de máxima e às 7 da manhã a estação marcava 3 graus. Dia quente e sem vento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (19 Mar 2017 às 10:27)

Está a aquecer... 14.7°C no Sarzedo!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2017 às 12:07)

Alguns registos de ontem das estações do IPMA.

Extremos térmicos.
Chaves(Aerodromo): *1,4ºC* / *26,5ºC*
Mirandela: *1,1ºC* / *26ºC
*
A estação de Santa Barbara-Pinhão foi aos *29,1ºC*, vale do douro a ferver.


----------



## Nickname (19 Mar 2017 às 15:02)

Dia agradável hoje, um pouco menos quente que ontem.

22ºC

Dei uma pequena volta pela zona Sul do concelho de Viseu e nordeste do de Tondela, temperatura no carro sempre entre os 21 e os 23ºC.
Quinta dos Lemos, Silgueiros






Rio Pavia, a separar ambos os concelhos











Parada de Gonta


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2017 às 17:36)

Boas ...hoje o ambiente esteve a trabalhar...para o segundo dia mais quente do ano ...e bom para se andar na vadiagem todo o dia ,com 22.7ºC e vento fraco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2017 às 20:48)

Boas....calmaria total ,com 15.9ºC 35%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2017 às 22:05)

Boas...total calmaria continua ...amanhã há mais ,com 14.2ºC 36%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 24.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2017 às 11:43)

Bons dias .

Hoje a novidade logo pela manhã....muito nevoeiro ...mas depressa recolheu ,mais um dia cheio de sol...que até estala ,com 19.7ºC...vai com vontade de subir .


----------



## huguh (20 Mar 2017 às 12:56)

que ventania hoje durante a noite e agora de manhã
Parece que vai tudo pelo ar!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2017 às 13:24)

Boas ....por enquanto...muito sol e o vento a querer dar nas vistas ,com 21.8ºC...bom ambiente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2017 às 14:35)

Boas ...está uma boa tarde de sol ...já com o almoço no sitio ,só falta o passeio da tarde...e é isso mesmo que vai acontecer ,com 21.9ºC...boa temperatura.


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Mar 2017 às 15:46)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bons dias .
> 
> Hoje a novidade logo pela manhã....muito nevoeiro ...mas depressa recolheu


Não vi nada... Mas ele costuma acumular nas zonas baixas, como a tua zona.

Uma manhã sem história, muito fresco logo de manhã, pelo menos comparando com a temperatura dentro de casa, depois só deu sol, quase sem nenhum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2017 às 18:39)

Boas...uma boa tarde ,que fez sair o povo há rua ...esplanadas cheias e muito povo espanhol ,céu limpo e o vento aumentar de WNW,com 14.9ºC 36%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2017 às 19:50)

Boas....ventania e a temperatura a descer sem travões ,com 12.5ºC 46%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2017 às 20:50)

Boas ...isto depressa virou a pandemônio ...já não se pode andar lá fora ,com 10.7ºC 50%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2017 às 21:21)

Boas...está uma corrente de ar lá fora ,até o meu quatro patas fugiu para casa ...o que é isto ...e têm razão,está cá um barbeiro ,com 10.2ºC e céu estrelado .

Dados de hoje 6.9ºC / 22.5ºC.


----------



## Cesar (20 Mar 2017 às 23:39)

O dia começou com nevoeiro temperatura não tao alta.


----------



## Bajorious (21 Mar 2017 às 00:46)

8.6ºC e 69%hr. Baixou bem!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2017 às 10:50)

Bom dia .

Hoje sem sol ...nublado e alguns pingos a querem cair ...será de pouca dura ,com 12.4ºC e vento fresco de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2017 às 10:58)

Boas ...já com sol ...afinal apareceu mais depressa do que eu pensava ,com 13.5ºC...quando aparece torna-se quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2017 às 12:34)

Boas ...sol e nuvens ,não esteve mal para o passeio da manhã ,vento moderado de NW,com 16.3ºC 38%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2017 às 14:08)

Boas ...mais sol e menos nuvens ...primeiro round zero de ,vamos esperar pelo segundo ,com 16.3ºC e vento agitado .


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Mar 2017 às 15:53)

Boas tardes.

A manhã começou com céu pouco nublado. Pingou por volta das 10:30 (coisita mesmo muito pouca), e depois foi ver o vento levar tudo.

Por agora já se nota o frio do vento, bastante desagradável, céu nublado com bastantes abertas, e mantêm-se o vento em regime fraco/moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2017 às 20:44)

Boas...o pessoal do interior imigrou todo ,já vai fazendo algum frio ,meio nublado ,com 10.0ºC e vento de NW .


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mar 2017 às 20:56)

Por aqui 10.2ºC com céu geralmente nublado por nuvens médias e altas. Entretanto tenho notado que a estação de Ermida-Tondela está com valores muito desfasados dos meus no que concerne à temperatura. Tenho vários termómetros lá fora e inclusivamente o do carro, e todos marcam 10ºC, com mais décima menos décima.

Peço desculpa por estar sempre a duvidar da veracidade dos seus dados @keipha , mas não haverá qualquer problema aí com o seu sensor de temperatura, é que tenho tido diferenças de 2ºC, poderá ser do local onde estou, mas ainda assim haver uma diferença tão grande, parece-me minimamente estranho, e ainda para mais o céu está meio encoberto...


----------



## keipha (21 Mar 2017 às 21:05)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Por aqui 10.2ºC com céu geralmente nublado por nuvens médias e altas. Entretanto tenho notado que a estação de Ermida-Tondela está com valores muito desfasados dos meus no que concerne à temperatura. Tenho vários termómetros lá fora e inclusivamente o do carro, e todos marcam 10ºC, com mais décima menos décima.
> 
> Peço desculpa por estar sempre a duvidar da veracidade dos seus dados @keipha , mas não haverá qualquer problema aí com o seu sensor de temperatura, é que tenho tido diferenças de 2ºC, poderá ser do local onde estou, mas ainda assim haver uma diferença tão grande, parece-me minimamente estranho, e ainda para mais o céu está meio encoberto...


Cheguei agora a casa e o termómetro do carro marcava 8.5°C. Portanto o desvio para a minha localização está bom.  

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mar 2017 às 21:12)

keipha disse:


> Cheguei agora a casa é o termómetro do carro marcava 8.5°C. Portanto não o desvio para a minha localização está bom.
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk



Bom então devo-me encontrar numa ilha de calor qualquer... Ou então todos os termómetros estão a medir mal


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2017 às 22:17)

Boas ...vento fresquinho ,com 9.5ºC 47%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.6ºC / 17.0ºC.


----------



## huguh (21 Mar 2017 às 23:55)

já chuvisca aqui


----------



## Bajorious (22 Mar 2017 às 00:26)

6.6ºC com 64%hr. Céu nublado.


----------



## baojoao (22 Mar 2017 às 06:38)

A Gralheira já está branquinha


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mar 2017 às 08:38)

Bom dia!
Já chegaram registos de neve em Montalegre, Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Bragança ao Meteo Tras os Montes!
Amigos Brigantinos... é desta!


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2017 às 08:58)

Gralheira , Serra de Montemuro


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Mar 2017 às 09:13)

Por aqui já neva também!


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2017 às 09:37)

Estamos à espera!


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2017 às 09:37)

Em Várzea da Serra também já neva.

1,2C de momento.
Vamos lá ver se acumula.


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Mar 2017 às 09:39)

Por agora parou e abriu o sol. Vejo acumulação a partir dos 900m.


----------



## criz0r (22 Mar 2017 às 10:04)

Ui, começa bem e são apenas 9h da manhã. Vão postando fotos malta!


----------



## Intruso (22 Mar 2017 às 10:05)

Na Gralheira está a dar-lhe bem! 
Bela acumulação.


----------



## Serrano (22 Mar 2017 às 10:12)

No Sarzedo, cerca das 09 horas, estavam 5ºC e o sol ia repartindo o protagonismo com os aguaceiros. Vamos ver qual será a evolução...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mar 2017 às 10:18)

Outeiro Seco (366 metros), Chaves: 5.8ºC
Promete!


----------



## Norther (22 Mar 2017 às 10:20)

No fundo da Cova da Beira, junto ao rio Zêzere, 400m vai chovendo bem, a temperatura ronda os 6ºC.
O frio esta chegar agora e tem de afundar, isto depois de passar a serra da Estrela, la para o final do dia vamos ver que cota teremos e depois esperar que a nebulosidade passe a serra.


----------



## bigfire (22 Mar 2017 às 10:21)

Tanto tempo a espera de um evento destes e agora nem vou poder senti-lo na minha própria terra.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2017 às 10:23)

Em Várzea da Serra, 920m, a temperatura mantém-se positiva: 1,0ºC.
Mas a neve já está a querer pegar:


----------



## Bajorious (22 Mar 2017 às 10:58)

8.9ºC. Há pouco bastou um pouco de sol para aumentar logo uns 3 graus


----------



## Paulo H (22 Mar 2017 às 11:31)

Aguaceiros, por vezes moderados neste momento.


----------



## ppereira (22 Mar 2017 às 11:32)

Na Radio Altitude já disponibilizaram um vídeo a nevar na Guarda mas com acumulação só nos carros. 
Temperatura de 0,4ºC na estação do Clube de Montanhismo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2017 às 12:06)

Bons dias .

Hora já temos novamente o fórum povoado ...ultimamente tem andado muito despovoado ,finalmente chuva e amarela,é o pó dos pinheiros...sinal de Primavera ,já choveu um pouco e bem chovida ,com 8.4ºC e pingos...de chuva vai nos 2.3mm.


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2017 às 12:59)

Valente aguaceiro de graupel durante uns 10 minutos. Agora, que já está a terminar, passou a flocos.


----------



## huguh (22 Mar 2017 às 12:59)

por aqui muita chuva durante a madrugada
agora aguaceiros moderados e já tive direito a pelo menos 2 trovões ao longe ao fim da manhã


----------



## Thomar (22 Mar 2017 às 13:08)

Dan disse:


> Valente aguaceiro de graupel durante uns 10 minutos. Agora, que já está a terminar, passou a flocos.


Segundo esta estação no wunderground, a temperatura aí em Bragança deu um valente tombo, de +8,3ºC para +3,0ºC em apenas 20 minutos, o ar frio polar  a entrar com força no nordeste transmontano!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2017 às 13:17)

Boas ...aguaceiros puxados a vento ,com 8.4ºC.


----------



## criz0r (22 Mar 2017 às 13:19)

A Gralheira está bem bonita


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 13:22)

Não percebo em várzea da Serra nickles..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (22 Mar 2017 às 13:31)

continua a chuva moderada e já ouvi mais um trovão !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mar 2017 às 13:35)

Já neva e acumula em Paradela de Monforte, Chaves!
A minha aldeia a ficar branquinha.... minha mãe reporter de serviço a fazer videos!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mar 2017 às 13:39)

Ui Ui...
Água neve já na zona industrial de Chaves!


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2017 às 13:49)

Antes do aguaceiro.




Quando começou o aguaceiro de graupel.




Aqui na rua.




O fim do aguaceiro.


----------



## André Ultra (22 Mar 2017 às 13:54)

As cotas ainda vão baixar mais?


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2017 às 14:00)

André Ultra disse:


> As cotas ainda vão baixar mais?


Claro! Pode chegar aos 200, ou até mesmo menos, na tua zona, logo à noite. O evento mal começou.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mar 2017 às 14:03)

Em Chaves a cota já está nos 400 metros aproximadamente...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2017 às 14:28)

Boas ...mais uma camada de aguaceiros puxados a vento ,com 8.0ºC e 3.3mm.


----------



## CSOF (22 Mar 2017 às 14:29)

Boa tarde,
Já neva pela Pesqueira...


----------



## André Ultra (22 Mar 2017 às 14:56)

então Mesão F
rio poderá ver neve esta noite?!


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Mar 2017 às 14:58)

Caramulo a morrer na praia até agora, se lá nevou não acumulou A temperatura aqui ainda não foi abaixo dos 7.2ºC, o sol das abertas por entre os aguaceiros trava sempre a descida.

Céu nublado com abertas e 8.4ºC, vento por vezes forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2017 às 15:03)

André Ultra disse:


> então Mesão F
> rio poderá ver neve esta noite?!


Não é impossível.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2017 às 15:04)

Muita trovoada a norte de Castanheira de Pêra:


----------



## Rui R. (22 Mar 2017 às 15:07)

Confirmo que se ouviu alguns "roncos" fortes para Norte do concelho, 









[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Mar 2017 às 15:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Caramulo a morrer na praia até agora, se lá nevou não acumulou A temperatura aqui ainda não foi abaixo dos 7.2ºC, o sol das abertas por entre os aguaceiros trava sempre a descida.
> 
> Céu nublado com abertas e 8.4ºC, vento por vezes forte.



Bom pelo menos já lá nevou e granizou segundo a Emissora das Beiras, veremos o resto da tarde.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2017 às 15:11)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não percebo em várzea da Serra nickles..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Neva, acumula um pouco, mas depois vem o sol e derrete logo tudo.

Os 200m de altitude entre Várzea da Serra e a Gralheira fazem muita diferença.

No entanto já se nota o arrefecimento.
Mesmo com sol estão apenas 1,6ºC. Vamos ver nos próximos aguaceiros. A partir de agora é que deve começar a acumular, se nevar em quantidade, claro.


----------



## huguh (22 Mar 2017 às 15:28)

Chuva torrencial neste momento 

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cm3pt (22 Mar 2017 às 15:31)

Aqui há pouco caiu um pouco de granizo, ou "neve em bola", como também se pode chamar (para distinguir um pouco do granizo das precipitações convectivas) cerca das 15h.Mas já tinha caído água-neve em várias zonas da cidade por volta das 11h  (acima dos 500 m chegou mesmo a cair neve, mas sem acumulação).

Acumulação (fraca ainda) só acima da aldeia de Cravelas (a uns 1000 metros de altitude).

Mais logo a ver o que dá.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Mar 2017 às 15:48)

Saraiva há momentos, como areia pequena.


----------



## Serrano (22 Mar 2017 às 15:58)

Informaram-me por telefone que já esteve a nevar no Sarzedo mais do que uma vez esta tarde, mas sem qualquer ameaça de acumulação, mesmo fora da localidade a cotas mais altas.


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Mar 2017 às 15:59)

Depois do sol ter brilhado... mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2017 às 16:01)

Alguns aguaceiros de neve esta tarde. Vai caindo mais um agora. Temperatura nos 3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2017 às 16:06)

Boas ...hoje o mercúrio não se cansa de andar no sobe e desce ,depois de mais um aguaceiro puxado a vento forte, de momento 6.0ºC...mínima de momento...de vai nos 5.0mm.


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Mar 2017 às 16:08)

Os aguaceiros são tão breves que se cair alguma neve só vai dar para «lavar a vista».


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2017 às 16:08)

Graupel muito pequeno agora.


----------



## bigfire (22 Mar 2017 às 16:17)

O pessoal de Vila Real, amanhã tem de tirar umas fotos, para animar isto.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Mar 2017 às 16:24)

Por aqui vão caindo alguns aguaceiros com sol à mistura e obviamente sem qualquer vestígio de neve. A maior precipitação mais uma vez a passar pelos flancos da serra derivado ao vento que ás vezes é intenso. Vamos aguardar pelo início da noite..


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2017 às 16:30)

Boa tarde!

Tenho a informação de que já caíram aguaceiros de neve em Castelo Rodrigo (800m)


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Mar 2017 às 16:34)

Boas, mais um dia de chuva. Hoje de manhã até tinha colegas de trabalho que diziam que não ia chover, depois de alguns pingos fraquitos por volta das 8:30, às 11:00 caiu-me tudo em cima , sem escapatória.

E agora aconteceu isto:


Paulo H disse:


> Saraiva há momentos, como areia pequena.


O Raio do vento quase que me arrebentou com o guarda-chuva .

O sol brilha agora, e o vento já acalmou, muito frio mesmo.

EDIT:
Parabéns a todo o pessoal da neve, aproveitem-na bem .


----------



## huguh (22 Mar 2017 às 16:53)

Forte trovão agora! 

EDIT: mais chuva moderada a forte


----------



## Serrano (22 Mar 2017 às 16:56)

Já neva na zona baixa da Covilhã...


----------



## Bajorious (22 Mar 2017 às 16:58)

Começou agora a cair um aguaceiro de neve com a aproximação de uma célula maior. Céu bem escuro..


----------



## carlitinhos (22 Mar 2017 às 17:00)

Serrano disse:


> Já neva na zona baixa da Covilhã...



boa, pode ser que por aqui chegue tambem, nesta tarde com alguns aguaceiros mais fortes caiam alguns flocos misturados com a  chuva na Gardunha já tem alguma acumulação mas só a apartir da Casa do Guarda, aguardemos.


----------



## Humidforest (22 Mar 2017 às 17:08)

Neva em Lamego


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Mar 2017 às 17:12)

Neva desde as 17h na cidade de Vila Real... umas vezes mais e outras menos.


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2017 às 17:14)

Humidforest disse:


> Neva em Lamego


Queremos fotos! 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2017 às 17:23)

*-0,3ºC* em Várzea da Serra (920m).

Agora sim, a neve vai começar a acumular.
Haja precipitação!

------------------------

EDIT (17:25):

Aí está ela a querer pegar novamente:


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Mar 2017 às 17:26)

Foram 15 min a nevar... agora chuvisca.


----------



## André Ultra (22 Mar 2017 às 17:30)

estas cotas são para continuar?


----------



## Intruso (22 Mar 2017 às 17:31)

Não dá é para ver bem mas saraivava bem.


----------



## Fil (22 Mar 2017 às 17:41)

Por aqui caem flocos muito pequenos mas com grande intensidade. Temperatura nos 2,4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2017 às 17:43)

Neve na horizontal, arrastada pelo vento forte.
-0,7ºC.


----------



## Norther (22 Mar 2017 às 17:46)

aqui nevou 10 min e depois virou graupel a pouco, agora céu praticamente limpo com temperatura rondar os 4ºC


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2017 às 17:48)

Nevou há pouco no Aeródromo de Mogadouro ( 714 m )

Web Cam:







Condições actuais ( o pluviómetro está com um problema, por isso não regista precipitação, em breve esta situação  será resolvida )






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## invent (22 Mar 2017 às 17:53)

Estão 5,5 graus centígrados, vamos ver se com esta entrada que se aproxima cai algum elemento branco.


----------



## invent (22 Mar 2017 às 17:56)

WTF neva forte e feio. 450 metros


----------



## dahon (22 Mar 2017 às 17:56)

Viseu neva agora .

Edit: Já parou. Na parte final do aguaceiro era neve pura puxada a vento. Mas foi de pouca duração.


----------



## jPdF (22 Mar 2017 às 18:04)

Aeródromo de Viseu começa a pintar se de branco.


----------



## cm3pt (22 Mar 2017 às 18:05)

bigfire disse:


> O pessoal de Vila Real, amanhã tem de tirar umas fotos, para animar isto.



Nem foi preciso esperar por amanhã. Aqui vão estas de hoje mesmo (as 17h30).











A acumulação começa mais ou menos aos 600 metros. No aeródromo (560m) à mesma hora nevou com intensidade mas não acumulou.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Mar 2017 às 18:08)

Por aqui 6ºC e sleet.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2017 às 18:10)

Há instantes, aos 1000m:






Nas piscinas (900m):






Créditos de Maria Clemência Cabral.


----------



## bigfire (22 Mar 2017 às 18:12)

A nossa cidade desta vez vai mesmo pintar-se de branco, e eu em Coimbra!!! Bonitas fotos


----------



## Nickname (22 Mar 2017 às 18:15)

Perto do Hospital de Viseu, 480m

https:// www.instagram.com/p/BR8w1zXlzHeFLQOeZ-MkUqylCVuywigEWfr-N80/


----------



## Bajorious (22 Mar 2017 às 18:33)

Aguaceiros neve com 4.2ºC. À espera da célula que se aproxima..


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2017 às 18:53)

Alguém sabe se neva na cidade de Lamego?

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2017 às 19:07)

Vai nevando por aqui novamente. Neve clássica agora, só flocos. 2ºC.


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 19:13)

Manteigas ja esta toda branquinha.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Mar 2017 às 19:17)

Desespero é ficar toda entusiasmada com a queda de uns flocos. Julgo que no total foram 17!


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2017 às 19:30)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2017 às 19:30)

Boas ...está cá um barbeiro do caraças ...céu limpo e vento ,com 4.4ºC...mínima de momento.


----------



## Norther (22 Mar 2017 às 20:03)

aqui vai caindo uma aguaceiro de neve, com temperatura rondar 2ºC


----------



## Serrano (22 Mar 2017 às 21:10)

Vai nevando esporadicamente no Sarzedo, mas sem qualquer acumulação, com a temperatura agora em 2.3°C e um vento que incomoda.


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Mar 2017 às 21:42)

Depois de umas 3h sem precipitação, regressam uns chuviscos tímidos.

Edit: já pararam.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2017 às 22:27)

Boas ...neste momento tudo calmo,céu limpo e quase sem vento ,noite fria e com 3.3ºC .

Estive agora a falar via Skype com o meu filho...e ele a fazer inveja aos pais,nós ainda a bater o dente e ele deliciar-se por terras e águas mais quentes  no México,é mais uma das aventuras dele  ,ele reside já há seis anos na Inglaterra e trabalha,desde setembro do ano passado que começou mais uma das aventuras,desta vez virou-se para as Américas,começou pela Califórnia e passou pelo Arizona e já há três meses que anda pelo México,neste momento está em Puerto Vallart...são feitios .


----------



## Bajorious (22 Mar 2017 às 22:41)

Precipitação a caminho do interior, vamos ver no que dá . Estão 1.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Mar 2017 às 22:47)

Aguaceiros e 4.8ºC


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2017 às 22:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aguaceiros e 4.8ºC



Nevou?


----------



## dahon (22 Mar 2017 às 22:54)

Volta a neve a Viseu. Para já é muito húmida e derrete rapidamente.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Mar 2017 às 22:56)

Orion disse:


> Nevou?



Não se nota que sim? Estou de baixo de um nevão épico, na verdade nunca me lembra de tal coisa e em plena primavera. Foi tão épico que a montanha aqui ao lado pariu um rato todo o dia. Não estava mesmo nada à espera deste cenário

PS: Surgiu ao longo da tarde umas amostras de granizo (Sleet), que são tão desejadas por aí.


----------



## jonaslor (22 Mar 2017 às 23:02)

Boa noite.
por Loriga nevou com grande intensidade, estando neste momento branca....


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Mar 2017 às 23:05)

Cai qualquer coisa na rua mas não consigo perceber muito bem o quê. Não me parece chuva mas também não me parece neve.


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2017 às 23:10)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não se nota que sim? Estou de baixo de um nevão épico, na verdade nunca me lembra de tal coisa e em plena primavera. Foi tão épico que a montanha aqui ao lado pariu um rato todo o dia. Não estava mesmo nada à espera deste cenário









A esperança não é última a morrer?  A noite é longa. Pode haver alguma surpresa 



Mr. Neves disse:


> Surgiu ao longo da tarde umas amostras de granizo (Sleet), que são tão desejadas por aí.



Agora só para o próximo inverno e é com sorte


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2017 às 23:11)

Boas ...daqui não passa de céu estrelado ,já baixou até aos 2.7ºC e de momento 3.3ºC.


----------



## Norther (22 Mar 2017 às 23:23)

Para região da serra da estrela o europeu prevê precipitação para esta madrugada, vamos ver se será mesmo assim


----------



## huguh (22 Mar 2017 às 23:33)

volta a chover com intensidade


----------



## INFANTE (22 Mar 2017 às 23:41)

Por Viseu regressa alguma precipitação


----------



## VILA REAL (23 Mar 2017 às 00:10)

Volta a nevar na cidade de Vila Real.... vamos ver por quanto tempo!


----------



## VILA REAL (23 Mar 2017 às 00:20)

Começa a acumular nos automóveis.


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2017 às 00:20)

VILA REAL disse:


> Começa a acumular nos automóveis.


Fixe !

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (23 Mar 2017 às 00:24)

Subiu um pouco para os 2.4ºC. A tal precipitação que vinha a caminho ficou-se pelo lado norte da serra .
Aguardam-se entradas mais fortes que consigam passar a serra..


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2017 às 00:49)

Em Vila Real (cidade):
É tão lindo ver o local onde costumo passar férias completamente branquinho. 
É de realçar que já não nevava pela cidade, com acumulação, há 7 anos!


----------



## VILA REAL (23 Mar 2017 às 00:57)

Começa a abrandar a nevada... foram uns 45 minutos que pintaram a cidade de branco.

Edit: continua com menor intensidade; neva há 1 hora.


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2017 às 00:59)

VILA REAL disse:


> Começa a abrandar a nevada... foram uns 45 minutos que pintaram a cidade de branco.



Belas fotos Vila REAL
já foi bem bom ver neve e acumular alguma coisa


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Mar 2017 às 01:02)

Bom, na noite passada dormi 4 horas e acho que não vou resistir muito mais pois o despertador toca às 7h. Acho que está na hora de desistir.


----------



## VILA REAL (23 Mar 2017 às 01:40)

Continua a nevar em Vila Real (pena não ser de dia).
Acumulação jeitosa. As folhas das árvores já estão todas brancas... está um espectáculo a cidade.
Não nevava assim desde 2009 ou 2010.


----------



## bigfire (23 Mar 2017 às 01:48)

VILA REAL disse:


> Continua a nevar em Vila Real (pena não ser de dia).
> Acumulação jeitosa. As folhas das árvores já estão todas brancas... está um espectáculo a cidade.
> Não nevava assim desde 2009 ou 2010.


 
Mas já existe acumulação na cidade?


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Mar 2017 às 01:49)

Acabam de se abater aguaceiros muito intensos, a temperatura está em queda mas ainda com 3.8ºC

Contudo não sei se é a vontade de ver água-neve ou não, mas pareceu-me ter visto qualquer coisa, por entre as gotas grossas da chuva.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Mar 2017 às 01:54)

Antes de me deitar fui dar uma vista de olhos à varanda e eis senão quando vejo neve! Os telhados e carros começam a ficar pintados ao de leve!


----------



## VILA REAL (23 Mar 2017 às 01:57)

Parou de nevar.


----------



## invent (23 Mar 2017 às 02:03)

Por aqui tem estado a nevar nos últimos 15 minutos, nada mau, pena ser de noite, pois se fosse de dia era mais bonito de apreciar.
Temperatura dos 2,1 ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Mar 2017 às 02:05)

Aguaceiros a findar, neste momento são só mesmo chuviscos, a temperatura caiu aos 3.6ºC, era mais uns aguaceiros com a intensidade destes e talvez fosse possível ver a tão almejada água-neve

No ano passado no final de Fevereiro nem com 2.7ºC a chuva passou a água-neve..


----------



## Antf (23 Mar 2017 às 02:12)

Vila Real.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Mar 2017 às 02:18)




----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Mar 2017 às 02:28)

Só por curiosidade, que temperaturas se registam aí por Viseu, calculo que sejam na ordem do 1,...º  não?

Por aqui muito tenho que penar, nem sei mesmo se os aguaceiros vão conseguir chegar aqui decentemente, abrem-se abertas com 3.3ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (23 Mar 2017 às 02:30)

bigfire disse:


> Mas já existe acumulação na cidade?


Existe. Não sei por fotos


----------



## invent (23 Mar 2017 às 02:43)

Nevou bem durante uns minutos, acumulou nos telhados e sobre os carros, mas não muito.
Durante a queda de neve a temperatura foi aos 1,4ºC , neste momento já está nos 1,8ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (23 Mar 2017 às 02:46)

Foto tirada (na cidade, Nª Sra da Conceição) 30 min depois de começar a nevar. Nevou mais 1h.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Mar 2017 às 03:33)




----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2017 às 06:28)

Foi preciso chegar a Primavera para Várzea da Serra acordar assim:






-1,9C.


----------



## cm3pt (23 Mar 2017 às 06:55)

Bem, e seis anos e um mês depois cá temos neve com acumulação na cidade de Vila Real.

Já tinha saudades....











(de noite às 1h15, no pico do nevão-desculpem a imagem não está famosa)


















Neste momento está -1ºC, pelo que a neve ainda se deverá manter (pelo menos algum tempo) no solo


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2017 às 07:26)

Bons dias, segundo familiares a cidade de Lamego também tem neve...


----------



## Serrano (23 Mar 2017 às 07:45)

Parece que voltou a nevar durante a noite no Sarzedo, mas quase que nem dá para a fotografia, eheheh...


----------



## Norther (23 Mar 2017 às 07:59)

Por aqui também nevou, mas pouquinho, temos acumulação de 1 a 2 cm aos 700m, mesmo no cimo da vila, Bairro do Casal, onde tenho a minha quinta que esta borrifada de neve. Parece que ouve mais precipitação neste lado que no lado da Covilhã.
A temperatura ronda 1ºC


----------



## cm3pt (23 Mar 2017 às 08:15)

Mais fotos da neve


----------



## Célia Salta (23 Mar 2017 às 08:24)

É pouca mas nao é todos os anos que se tem estas vistas  

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## PedroNTSantos (23 Mar 2017 às 08:36)

Pela Covilhã, como de um modo geral pelas regiões mais interiores, faltou a precipitação...Parabéns aos contemplados com maiores acumulações.

*Fotos: FB Meteocovilha*


----------



## dahon (23 Mar 2017 às 09:19)

Nunca pensei nesta altura do ano acordar e ver telhados, carros e jardins pintados de branco. A treta foi ter esquecido de carregar o telemóvel. Por isso os registos foram 0.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2017 às 10:23)

Fotografias de um amigo meu da aldeia do Signo-Samo, na Pampilhosa da Serra, onde passo férias no Verão 

Cota: ~650m.


----------



## Bajorious (23 Mar 2017 às 10:34)

Bom dia. Mais um evento, mais um fiasco para esta zona. Já se sabia que estas entradas não favorecem a queda/acumulação de neve porque o efeito "barreira" da serra é grande. Por isso não havia muita expectativa, tal como houve no evento de Fev... esse sim tinha mais condições para uma boa acumulação e nem assim.. 
E agora só lá pra Nov/Dez.. ou não..  

Agora estão 5.9ºC com 65%hr. A mínima desta noite foi 0.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2017 às 11:30)

Fotos de hoje de manhã , de Lamego 
Fotos de Rui Pires 
















Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2017 às 12:20)

Bons dias .

Por aqui foi só ...alguma durante a noite e parou nos 1.0mm,para nevar aqui...as condições têm que ser outras ,o dia nasceu com céu limpo ...com o passar das horas ,o céu vai ficando mais carregado de nuvens,com 9.5ºC e vento fresco de WNW.

Dados de ontem 2.7ºC / 10.9ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Mar 2017 às 12:54)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bons dias .
> 
> Por aqui foi só ...alguma durante a noite e parou nos 1.0mm,para nevar aqui...as condições têm que ser outras ,o dia nasceu com céu limpo ...com o passar das horas ,o céu vai ficando mais carregado de nuvens,com 9.5ºC e vento fresco de WNW.
> 
> Dados de ontem 2.7ºC / 10.9ºC e 5.0mm.



Ainda fiquei acordado até tarde para observar alguns aguaceiros (por volta das 2h/3h), mas adormeci..

Aqui nestas entradas de noroeste temos sempre o mesmo problema: nas horas de mais frio, a precipitação fica nas serras à volta (barreira de condensação). Quando a frente passa, o ceu começa a limpar e o que possa chegar cá nas horas de mais frio, são apenas chuviscos (<0.5mm/h) que derretem 100 ou 200m alt mais acima.

Para nevar aqui, com entradas de noroeste, tem de haver convecção (apenas durante o dia) que origine aguaceiros moderados a fortes e claro, algum frio instalado. Lembro-me de 2007 ou 2008, quando me registei no forum, publiquei umas fotos com aguaceiros de neve durante o dia, numa situação com entrada de noroeste e aí terá sido a convecção diurna que ajudou a ocorrer aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## lmg (23 Mar 2017 às 13:20)

Algumas fotos de hoje em Lamego.


----------



## huguh (23 Mar 2017 às 13:38)

Aguaceiro intenso neste momento pela Régua


----------



## Norther (23 Mar 2017 às 13:47)

aguaceiro intenso por aqui também, nota-se cortinas de neve acima dos 900m


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2017 às 14:17)

Boas...sol e nuvens ,vento fresco ,com 11.1ºC 37%HR.


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2017 às 14:59)

Mais uma foto de hoje de manhã, da neve em Lamego 
Autoria : Olhar d'Ouro Photography

Nossa senhora dos remédios








Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Mar 2017 às 15:23)

Boas.

Uma manhã muito fria, hoje juro a pés juntos que fui para o trabalho com toda a vontade de trabalhar, se não fosse ficava com as mãozinhas congeladas .

Piadas à parte, uma manhã calma, céu limpo logo pela manhã, não choveu, algum vento, que acalmou a meio da manhã e voltava quando ninguém o tinha encomendado.

Vai brilhando o sol por agora.


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2017 às 16:07)

Aguaceiro de neve agora mesmo em Várzea da Serra:






A temperatura passou de 4,1ºC para os actuais 0,4ºC.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 16:15)

AnDré disse:


> Aguaceiro de neve agora mesmo em Várzea da Serra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


São estes aguaceiros que fazem descer as cotas e aparecerem eventuais surpresas, uma descida de quase 4 graus na temperatura! Quando começou o aguaceiro era de neve ou chuva e depois passou a neve?


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 16:19)

Pessoal de Montalegre: Bons aguaceiros a caminho!


----------



## VILA REAL (23 Mar 2017 às 16:32)

Tarde de sol até ao momento.


----------



## bigfire (23 Mar 2017 às 17:52)

Bonitas fotos da minha terra, mas parece que o pessoal deixou de participar um pouco, quando havia eventos de neve, a participação era uma loucura, agora isso não acontece, já nem de Bragança existiu informação, alguém sabe se nevou por lá?


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Mar 2017 às 17:54)

Boa tarde. Bom, tal como previsto mais uma desilusão para juntar à coleção. Desta vez ainda foi pior que no fim de Fevereiro do ano passado, a precipitação escasseou cedo de mais e a temperatura não passou dos 3.6ºC acompanhada de alguma precipitação. Às 2h da manhã o evento estava arrumado em termos de possibilidades de água-neve para aqui, mas fiquei com a impressão de que se houvesse mais uns aguaceiros pela madrugada dentro, poderia ter tido outra sorte. Nesse último aguaceiro das 2h desloquei-me ao carro até, e pude constatar que a chuva já não estava tão liquida quanto isso.

Sorte a dos membros de Viseu, já eu desta vez nem consegui lavar as vistas com o Caramulo, que por esta altura possui alguma neve muito residual. E claro, a desgraça não podia ter acabado sem ter nevado em localidades do seguimento litoral norte com cotas iguais ou inferiores à minha

A mínima desceu aos 0.5ºC com o céu limpo.
Atualmente sigo com 7.7ºC


----------



## invent (23 Mar 2017 às 17:57)

A temperatura tem estado a descer bem, dos 10,2 para os 4,8 em menos de uma hora e meia, só espero que não se forme nenhuma geada de noite, se não, vai ser já um desastre para grande parte da agricultura.


----------



## Bajorious (23 Mar 2017 às 18:52)

Actual 5.4ºC e 54%hr. Céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2017 às 19:03)




----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2017 às 19:04)

Mais fotos da neve de manhã na cidade de Lamego 
Autoria: Olhar d'Ouro Fotography

























































Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2017 às 19:06)

Boas ...mais uma noite a gelar ,estações do ipma...98% já abaixo dos 10:0ºC pelas 18h ,por aqui o dia foi só vê-las a passar ao lado...as nuvens ,com 5.6ºC e vento gelado de cortar há faca ,gosto mais de chuva .


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2017 às 19:17)

Meteofan disse:


> São estes aguaceiros que fazem descer as cotas e aparecerem eventuais surpresas, uma descida de quase 4 graus na temperatura! Quando começou o aguaceiro era de neve ou chuva e depois passou a neve?



Pelo que percebo da webcam, foi logo de neve.
Mas estamos a falar de um vale a 900m de altitude.

Por norma, quando neva na Gralheira, neva também em Várzea da Serra.
A diferença é que a Gralheira está a 1100 e tal metros de altitude (+200m que Várzea) e a temperatura do ar é obviamente inferior, o que faz com que a neve pegue logo. Em Várzea neva, neva... mas tem custado a pegar. E assim que vem o sol, como fica abrigada, a neve derrete facilmente. 

0,5ºC de momento.


----------



## huguh (23 Mar 2017 às 20:10)

Aguaceiro intenso agora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2017 às 20:33)

Boas ...vai gelando ,com 4.8ºC e vento .


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 20:34)

AnDré disse:


> Pelo que percebo da webcam, foi logo de neve.
> Mas estamos a falar de um vale a 900m de altitude.
> 
> Por norma, quando neva na Gralheira, neva também em Várzea da Serra.
> ...


Pergunto isto porque como estavam 4º estranhei que fosse logo de neve, mas aqui caiu ontem água-neve com 6º por isso acredito em tudo já


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Mar 2017 às 20:39)

Meteofan disse:


> Pergunto isto porque como estavam 4º estranhei que fosse logo de neve, mas aqui caiu ontem água-neve com 6º por isso acredito em tudo já


As temperaturas a 850hpa e a 500hpa estavam bastante baixas  talvez as mais baixas neste inverno.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (23 Mar 2017 às 21:20)

2°C no Sarzedo, onde voltou a nevar uns minutinhos cerca das 20 horas.


----------



## Bajorious (23 Mar 2017 às 22:01)

2.8ºC e 81%hr. Céu quase limpo.

Que gelo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2017 às 22:02)

Boas ...com entrada de algumas nuvens a temperatura subiu ligeiramente ,com 4.9ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 2.0ºC / 11.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (23 Mar 2017 às 23:55)

Parabéns aos contemplados! Bons registos! 

Quem diria que ainda poderia haver um bom nevão nesta altura! 

E de Bragança há noticias? Com estas entradas a precipitação que chega lá costuma ser pouca, não deve ter havido muito a relatar para além de meia dúzia de flocos, daí a ausência de posts.


----------



## Bajorious (24 Mar 2017 às 00:44)

De momento estão 1.8ºC e 78%hr.


----------



## invent (24 Mar 2017 às 03:25)

A noite está a ser salva da geada graças a um nevoeiro, estão de momento 2,8ºC (já estiveram 0,6ºC), a ver se se mantém até amanhã de manhã.


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Mar 2017 às 09:16)

Por aqui vai nevando....


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Mar 2017 às 09:17)

Por Bragança vai nevando...


----------



## Norther (24 Mar 2017 às 09:27)

por aqui céu muito nublado e frio, a temperatura ronda os 0ºC no fundo do vale e 1.8ºC aos 700m, se ouver precipitação nas próximas horas devemos ter neve aos 400/500m


----------



## Norther (24 Mar 2017 às 09:34)

muita nebulosidade surgir no meio da Península, temos ar frio acumulado aos nível do solo, pode desencadear nevadas nas próximas horas a cotas médias


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2017 às 10:16)

Mínima de *-4,5ºC* em Várzea da Serra.


----------



## Bajorious (24 Mar 2017 às 10:46)

Bom dia. Céu nublado, com 4.6ºC e 76%hr.

A mínima da noite foi 0.6ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Mar 2017 às 11:01)

Volta a cair neve


----------



## Z13 (24 Mar 2017 às 11:22)

Mais um aguaceiro de neve por Bragança! O segundo do dia, embora sem acumulação...












Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Mar 2017 às 11:32)

De todo o evento, é a altura que cai mais neve em Bragança


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Mar 2017 às 11:34)

Farrapos gigantes!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2017 às 11:36)

Bons dias .

Há nascença do dia céu mais limpo ,de momento muita nuvem que se vão mexendo e crescendo ...por casa já está novamente num gelo ,com 7.8ºC e vento .


----------



## Z13 (24 Mar 2017 às 11:40)

Farrapos bons agora, mas 2,5ºC não ajudam a coalhar...







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Mar 2017 às 11:52)

Neva com intensidade em Bragança cidade!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2017 às 12:49)

Boas...continua meio embrulhado o céu ...sem sol e com 9.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2017 às 14:05)

Foi uma bonita nevada, flocos grandes a caírem com intensidade, mas sem vento. Com alguns intervalos, nevou desde as 8:30h às 13:30h, pelo menos na parte alta da cidade.


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2017 às 14:18)

Hoje pelas 12:57 h foram visíveis uns flocos na web cam do aeródromo de Mogadouro ( 714 m )

Familiares confirmaram que nevou, mas foi de curta duração:







http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## PedroSarrico (24 Mar 2017 às 14:38)

Ora vinha eu a caminho do trabalho depois de almoço (Em Cacia, Aveiro), e o Caramulo estava bastante visível e até com uns raios de sol por lá. Dava para ver umas manchas brancas de neve consideráveis. Nunca tinha visto neve no Caramulo a partir de Aveiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2017 às 14:42)

Boas ...continua meio embrulhado e sem sol ,com 10.1ºC...já que não ...ao menos que apareça o sol .


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Mar 2017 às 15:28)

Boas.

Uma manhã sem problemas, houve sol e sombra nas medidas certas. Às 7 da matina o termómetro da farmácia Ferrer aqui em CB marcava 3ºC.

Por agora, céu encoberto.


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2017 às 15:35)

Um novo aguaceiro, mas de graupel pequeno desta vez. A temperatura baixou 1ºC. 5ºC neste momento.


----------



## VILA REAL (24 Mar 2017 às 16:04)

Céu nublado e 8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2017 às 16:05)

Boas...por enquanto tudo igual ,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (24 Mar 2017 às 16:52)

Algumas fotos de ontem

Serra do Caramulo






















https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-do-Caramulo/220768481316696?fref=ts

Moimenta da Beira







Penedono


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2017 às 17:25)

Boas...céu mais tapado ,com 9.3ºC 43%HR.


----------



## lm1960 (24 Mar 2017 às 18:24)

Boas,

Bela a foto de Penedono.


----------



## Bajorious (24 Mar 2017 às 18:42)

Bastante nublado, há pouco ameaçou com umas pingas e parecia que ia cair uma pancada... ficou-se pelas pingas 

6.3ºC e 66%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2017 às 19:10)

Boas...continua a secura ...tanta chuva prometida ,com 8.2ºC e vento quase nulo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2017 às 20:41)

Boas...dois pingos e parou ,com 6.6ºC 62%HR.


----------



## joselamego (24 Mar 2017 às 20:45)

Boa noite, estou em Lamego , noite fria com 3°C


Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Mar 2017 às 20:53)

Boa noite. O dia teve um pouco de tudo, começou com muito nevoeiro e uma mínima 0.0ºC, surgiram algumas abertas e sol, e por fim já ao início da tarde regressaram os aguaceiros, alguns acompanhados de granizo e no Caramulo, em particular na metade sul, os aguaceiros foram de neve talvez acima dos 900m, pelo menos assim pareceu ao ter visto os cumes (como o Caramulinho) da metade sul da serra pintados de branco a meio da tarde.

Por agora chove fraco com 6.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2017 às 21:30)

Boas...chegou cansada mas chegou ...já vai chovendo alguma coisa ,com 6.0ºC.


----------



## joselamego (24 Mar 2017 às 21:42)

Foto ainda de ontem , de Lamego 
Temperatura atual de 3°C.
Foto de Rui Pires 



Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Célia Salta (24 Mar 2017 às 23:05)

Por aqui vai chovendo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2017 às 23:12)

Boas...aguaceiros...com 5.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Norther (25 Mar 2017 às 00:25)

por aqui temperatura ronda 3ºC/4ºC mas chuva nem vela, pode ser que de madrugada nos pregue uma surpresa


----------



## joselamego (25 Mar 2017 às 00:38)

Norther disse:


> por aqui temperatura ronda 3ºC/4ºC mas chuva nem vela, pode ser que de madrugada nos pregue uma surpresa


Penso que vais ter sorte, o GFS prevê neve de madrugada para aí 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (25 Mar 2017 às 00:40)

a temperatura vai descendo lentamente, falta a precipitação


----------



## joselamego (25 Mar 2017 às 00:44)

Deves ter a partir das 3 h manhã 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Mar 2017 às 00:45)

Aqui Lamego estão 2 graus mas não está prevista precipitação , agora aí o GFS prevê 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (25 Mar 2017 às 08:21)

Ate agora pouca ou nada de precipitação, temperatura ronda 2ºC mas vai chuvisnando, a precipitação mais forte anda sempre a sul, a cota vai começar a subir, venho a chuvinha agora


----------



## joselamego (25 Mar 2017 às 08:58)

Bons dias , céu a ficar encoberto, temperatura atual de 4°C

Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2017 às 11:07)

Bons dias .

Finalmente uma noite de ...e vai pingando ,até ao momento 8.0mm,lá fora e com 7.6ºC.

Dados de ontem 1.0ºC / 10.9ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (25 Mar 2017 às 11:10)

2°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã em que já choveu, já nevou, só falta aparecer o sol, eheheh... Neste momento é mais chuva do que neve!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2017 às 11:44)

Boas...mais um aguaceiro forte a cair na vertical ,com 10.3mm...e sol aparecer virado a sul .


----------



## Bajorious (25 Mar 2017 às 11:48)

Bom dia. Nada de chuva por agora.

De momento 3.9ºC.


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Mar 2017 às 13:51)

Finalmente ouvem-se roncos esta semana já houve de tudo


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Mar 2017 às 14:05)

Algumas fotos da celula 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (25 Mar 2017 às 14:14)

Chove torrencial com algum granizo à mistura em Viseu.

Edit: Já terminou e não teve banda sonora  o que é pena.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2017 às 14:31)

Boas...por aqui...cerca das 13h foi forte com granizo ,de momento...sol ,com 12.4ºC e vai nos 14.0mm.


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2017 às 14:43)

As montanhas voltam a apresentar uma boa cobertura de neve.


----------



## Iceberg (25 Mar 2017 às 15:08)

Dan disse:


> As montanhas voltam a apresentar uma boa cobertura de neve.



NOGUEIRA OU MONTESINHO?


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2017 às 15:25)

Aguaceiro de neve há pouco na Gralheira:







Em Várzea, está agora a cair alguma água-neve. Isto depois da temperatura ter tombado dos 7,3ºC para os actuais 2,6ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2017 às 15:26)

Iceberg disse:


> NOGUEIRA OU MONTESINHO?



Estas já estão em Espanha, mas são as mais visíveis aqui do local onde vivo.


----------



## huguh (25 Mar 2017 às 15:32)

que ventania! a chuva está pra chegar


----------



## huguh (25 Mar 2017 às 15:35)

Se mais depressa falasse... já chove!


----------



## joselamego (25 Mar 2017 às 15:39)

Neste momento ,chuva e vento em Lamego 
Temperatura de 7°C

Fotos tiradas hoje com vista da neve na serra do Marão...Por volta das 11 e 30h
















Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Mar 2017 às 15:45)

Foto tirada neste momento , com vista da cidade de Lamego 







Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2017 às 17:20)

Boas ...tarde calma ...sem chuva...tudo a passar ao lado ,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2017 às 18:50)

Valente granizada acabou de cair aqui. A temperatura caiu para 6ºC.


----------



## dahon (25 Mar 2017 às 19:17)

Bela célula a sw de Viseu. Já vi 2 relâmpagos. Deve estar sobre Tondela.


Edit: Agora alguns relâmpagos a Este.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2017 às 20:25)

"a Primavera na beira baixa está diferente do habitual."


----------



## jonas (25 Mar 2017 às 22:05)

Na Gralheira deve estar a nevar bem, pelo radar...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2017 às 22:11)

Boas...noite calma ...vento fraco,nuvens de passagem ,com 7.6ºC 65%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.2ºC / 13.5ºC e 14.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Mar 2017 às 00:28)

5.3ºC e 86%hr


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2017 às 10:34)

Bastante precipitação em Várzea esta madrugada, sendo que entre as 3h e as 6h a precipitação foi em forma de neve.

Entre as 4h30 e as 5h30, mesmo com tudo molhado e temperatura positiva (1-2ºC), a neve chegou a pegar.






Entretanto a neve passou a chuva e derreteu tudo.

4,6ºC agora, e 16,5mm acumulados.

Na Gralheira, a chuva também já está a dar cabo da neve:


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2017 às 11:07)

A nevada desta manhã, aqui perto, na serra da Nogueira.


----------



## Serrano (26 Mar 2017 às 11:07)

Manhã chuvosa no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 4.1°C.


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2017 às 11:13)

Mais umas fotos desta manhã. 0,5ºC marcava o sensor do carro.









Possivelmente terá sido um corço que deixou estas marcas na neve.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2017 às 11:44)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2017 às 12:34)

Bons dias 

Manhã bem e continua ...tudo tapado ,com 8.5ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2017 às 13:22)

Boas ...os aguaceiros mais fracos...tudo tapado ,temperatura a subir lentamente,com 9.2ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2017 às 17:53)

Boas ...sempre a somar 25.0mm de ,com 9.6ºC e vento moderado de S.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2017 às 18:58)

Boas ...vento aumentar ,chuva aumentar ,de 27.0mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2017 às 19:39)

Mas uma foto do nosso lindo Portugal, que apesar de pequenino, nos proporciona estas magnificas imagens.


----------



## Norther (26 Mar 2017 às 20:01)

Boas tardes, dia chuvoso desde as 9:30 da manha, ainda deu para plantar 100 alfaces e 50 couves :-)
À tarde pelas 15:30 fui a serra e avia neve no solo aos 1100m (varanda dos carqueijais) mas chovia muito, só apanhei queda de neve aos 1600m, nos Piornos, nas Penhas da Saúde era água neve (1500m), onde a temperatura rondava os 0,5ºC.
Pelos 500m a temperatura rondou entre os 6ºC a 8ºC a tarde, e pelo que parece esta quente na Torre   ronda os 0ºC pela estação do meteocovilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2017 às 20:24)

Boas ...continua ...temperatura a descer ,com 6.9ºC e 31.0mm.


----------



## panda (26 Mar 2017 às 21:38)

Boas...Temperatura 6.1ºC e 93%Hr
acumulada 26.0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2017 às 22:25)

Boas ...mais branda ,com 7.2ºC e 34.0mm .


----------



## PedroSarrico (26 Mar 2017 às 23:31)

Hoje subi até à Serra da Estrela, até pouco depois da Lagoa Comprida (logo a seguir a estrada estava cortada). Impressionante a ventania que estava lá, em contraste com o vento inexistente abaixo dos 1000 metros. A neve só caía acima dos 1600 metros.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2017 às 14:48)

Boa tarde .

Mais uma noite de ...desta vez fraca...já houve sol e chuvisco ao longo do dia...de momento algumas abertas ,com 13.7ºC e de parou nos 5.0mm.

Dados de ontem 5.8ºC / 9.7ºC e 34.0mm .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2017 às 15:37)

Mais molho em aproximação ...muito escuro a W.


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Mar 2017 às 15:47)

Já pinga Albimeteo .

EDIT:
Uma manhã muito complicada, choveu até por volta das 10:00 da manhã, ainda caíram mais alguns pingos, mas sem importância.

Por agora, o vai vem que descrevi acima, ora pinga ora não, céu encoberto, vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2017 às 18:56)

Boas...o resto da tarde calma ...só nuvens e sem ,com 12.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mar 2017 às 20:06)

O nosso lindo cantinho(Portugal).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2017 às 21:58)

Boas...noite calma...nada se mexe ,algumas nuvens de passagem ,com 10.0ºC 80%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 14.7ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Norther (28 Mar 2017 às 08:29)

Bom dia, temos a Cova da beira com muito nevoeiro ate aos 700m de altitude, daí para cima céu azul, paisagem magnifica acima do nevoeiro e belo manto branco que cobre a serra, a ver se alguém tira fotos hoje e eu que encontre, para vos mostrar esta magnifica paisagem.
A baixo do nevoeiro a temperatura ronda os 4ºC a 5ºC acima já passou os 6ºC sem vento.


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2017 às 09:04)

A Torre está com uma bela camada de neve!








Penhas da Saúde


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2017 às 11:04)

Bons dias .

Hoje há nascença do dia nevoeiro ...já vai abrindo ,agora pede-se sol por alguns dias ,com 10.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2017 às 14:15)

Boas ...finalmente uma tarde de sol para se sair há rua ...o povo agradece ,com 16.7ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2017 às 19:27)

Boas ...finalmente uma tarde há Primavera ,que fez sair o povo há rua ...espero mais continuação nós próximos 2/3 dias,final de tarde calma...nada se mexe ,com 16.9ºC.


----------



## Cesar (28 Mar 2017 às 20:21)

Dia de nevoeiro pela manha tarde de sol, chegou a noite que vai ser fresca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2017 às 22:09)

Boas...calma total...sem vento ,com 11.1ºC 57%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.6ºC / 17.9ºC.


----------



## Camramo (29 Mar 2017 às 08:29)

Bom dia.

Um pouco em atraso, mas apenas para partihar o fim de semana "invernal" na Serra do Açor.
6ª., 24-03-2017, minima de 1º a cerca de 800 metros de altitute, com neve a cair bem cerca das 21H00.
Noite de 24 para 25 com vento muito forte, chuva e alguma (pouca) queda de neve. Infelizmente, não acumulou em zonas anbaixo dos 900 / 1.000 metros
Manhã de 25 com queda de neve a partir dos 600 / 700 metros de altitute (novamente sem acumulação abaixo dos 900 / 1.000 metros), chuva forte e algum nevoeiro.
Domingo, 26, com muita chuva.

Deixo imagens do Picoto de Cebola, o ponto mais alto da Serra do Açor, a mais de 1.400 metros de altitude, e de um dos altos da Serra do Vidual, neste caso não o ponto mais alto (que está a uns 1.100 metros), mas um ponto a cerca de 900 metros.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Sanxito (29 Mar 2017 às 09:27)

Camramo disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Um pouco em atraso, mas apenas para partihar o fim de semana "invernal" na Serra do Açor.
> 6ª., 24-03-2017, minima de 1º a cerca de 800 metros de altitute, com neve a cair bem cerca das 21H00.
> ...


Bom dia. 
Não consigo ver as fotos. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2017 às 11:50)

Bons dias .

Bela manhã de Primavera para se andar na rua  e com continuação para a tarde ,com 17.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2017 às 14:15)

Boas ...já com almocinho no sitio ...mais uma bela tarde de sol para se tirar o caruncho do inverno ,com 20.1ºC e algumas nuvens de apresentação ...até logo .


----------



## Camramo (29 Mar 2017 às 17:09)

A ver se é desta que consigo carregar as imagens....










A primeira é o Picoto de Cabolo, Serra do Açor, a 2ª. da Serra do Vidual. Lamento a qualidade, mas fotos tiradas com telemóvel deixam um bocadito a desejar....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2017 às 19:15)

Boas ...tarde de sol é igual a esplanadas cheias ...final de tarde calma ,ainda com 21.1ºC...ainda bom ambiente .


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2017 às 20:34)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2017 às 22:10)

Boas...noite calma...nada se mexe ,com 13.6ºC 51%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.9ºC / 21.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2017 às 13:57)

Boas ...mais um dia de Primavera...com sol meio entremeado ...ambiente a ficar quentinho  com uma boa tarde para o passeio ,com 19.2ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Mar 2017 às 16:45)

Uma boa manhã para se trabalhar, embora nada tenha tido de relevante do ponto de vista meteorológico.

Por agora, o sol tímido, encoberto por nuvens altas. Muito agradável para se andar na rua.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2017 às 19:26)

Boas...hoje a tarde já não foi a cem por cento pura ...mesmo assim não deixou de fazer algum calor...hoje os espanhois eram mais que muitos pela cidade ,ainda algumas nuvens com o sol tentar furar ,com 19.1ºC 37%HR.


----------



## huguh (30 Mar 2017 às 20:56)

já chove!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2017 às 22:15)

Boas...estrelado ...com 15.0ºC e brisa fraca de WNW .

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 21.8ºC.


----------



## Stinger (30 Mar 2017 às 23:43)

Como ta a serra da estrela ? Derreteu muita neve ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2017 às 11:11)

Bom dia ...hoje mais ventoso e algumas nuvens ,com 15.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2017 às 13:01)

Boas ...continua ventoso ...algumas nuvens de passagem ,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2017 às 17:49)

Boas ...hoje o vento a fazer má vizinhança para se estar na esplanada ,com 17.4ºC e nuvens de passagem .


----------



## huguh (31 Mar 2017 às 18:56)

Regressa a chuva !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2017 às 19:41)

Boas...vai ficando fresquinho ,com 14.1ºC e céu mais limpo .


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2017 às 19:48)

Stinger disse:


> Como ta a serra da estrela ? Derreteu muita neve ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


Ainda tem uma bela camada. 
Fotos de ontem:









Fonte


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2017 às 20:43)

Boas...vento mais calmo ...céu limpo,com 12.7ºC.

Total de  do mês 74.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2017 às 21:24)

Boas...temperatura a descer...mínima da noite passada 11.4ºC...de momento 11.8ºC...não tarda nada a passar há história .


----------



## Stinger (31 Mar 2017 às 22:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ainda tem uma bela camada.
> Fotos de ontem:
> 
> 
> ...


Tive la hoje e tem pouca . Na lagoa comprida ao tinha vestigios e todos oa lagos descongelados . So tinha camada mesmo no topo mas ja se via varias partes em agua e ja secos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (31 Mar 2017 às 22:15)

Aqui vai


----------



## Stinger (31 Mar 2017 às 22:15)

Mais outra


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2017 às 23:22)

Boas...10.6ºC 61%HR...vai descendo .


----------

